# Image Capture won't recognise my Sony Camera anymore.



## sgould (Feb 28, 2008)

Bought new Mac Mini and have been using it for two weeks with no problem.  Until now.

Plugged in my Sony camera which has worked with the old G4 Quicksilver for the last 4 years. iPhoto didn't open, so I checked Image Capture, which says "No device connected"...  Checked leads, restarted etc, still the same.

Took the MemoryStick out of the camera and put it in a card reader and iPhoto opened immediately.

Swapped USB sockets.  Checked System Profiler; no camera shows as connected.

Any suggestions as to how to get the Sony working again from its cradle? It seems to be connected in the cradle because it's charging OK.


----------



## sgould (Feb 29, 2008)

Can't find anything on the Apple Knowledge base about this.

But, I've tried to connect the camera to my MacBook with 10.5.2 and it isn't recognised either.  System Profiler says that the camera is connected to the computer via USB, but Image Capture still can't find or recognise any camera.

Went back and connected the camera & cradle to the older iBook running 10.4.11 and it opened iPhoto opened straight away.

Must be an Image Capture problem in 10.5.2 with the Sony, as Image Capture opens iPhoto when the MemoryStick is in the card reader.

Behaviour is consistent between the MacMini and the MacBook, both running 10.5.2

Upgraded iPhoto today on both systems and no change


----------



## LuvWhtZin (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, so I've seen similar problems posted all over the web, but from quite some time ago.  Both my daughter and I have sony cybershot DSC-W120 cameras that were working just fine with our imac running OSX10.5 on it UNTIL YESTERDAY!  I went to transfer photos and video shot from the 4th...plugged USB cord in as usual, connected camera, turned camera on...NOTHING!  The camera itself IS recognized in the system profiler as a USB device, but no recognition whatsoever now from Image Capture.

Changed USB cords, tried both cameras (hers only had a few photos on it), fixed permissions...still nothing.  What the heck?

Does anyone have any ideas ab out how to fix this?


----------

